# Yata Mirror vs Juubito



## Kenpachi TZ (Aug 27, 2013)

Can Juubito break the mirror?


----------



## Sans (Aug 27, 2013)

Only within Itachi's genjutsu.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yata Mirror is shattered. Nothing suggests at all it can survive it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 27, 2013)

Much like how Rinnegan users can fodderise Yata's mirror (due to it being a chakra construct), Juubito's Yin-Yang justu would fodderise it too given it nullifies normal Ninjutsu.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 27, 2013)

Our King, Lord Itachi's Yata Mirror shall block all of Obito's attacks for the heavenly mirror given to Our King is unbreakable. Believe in the King,2013 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Much like how Rinnegan users can fodderise Yata's mirror (*due to it being a chakra construct*), Juubito's Yin-Yang justu would fodderise it too given it nullifies normal Ninjutsu.



Can you show me where the bold was stated?


----------



## Dark Red Z (Aug 27, 2013)

10M Tobi already laughed at the Hokage barrier and made one of his own to boot.


----------



## Darth (Aug 27, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yata Mirror is shattered. Nothing suggests at all it can survive it.



Nothing suggests that he can break it.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 27, 2013)

Itachi>Jubito.

it deflects ALL things! Obito may be good level but itachi is the SOLO MASTER


----------



## Ersa (Aug 27, 2013)

I guess we'll never know unless Sasuke gets Yata's Mirror


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> I guess we'll never know unless Sasuke gets Yata's Mirror


Sasuke can't handle that kind of power, only Itachi can. 

Seriously though, nothing suggests Juubito can currently.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 27, 2013)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Can Juubito break the mirror?


No, but he can get in the bottle.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 27, 2013)

BroKage said:


> No, but he can get in the bottle.



Nuff said


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 27, 2013)

King Itachi seals Jubito before he attacks for struggle, Yata Mirror isn't needed since Jubito knows it's too late if that comes out.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Aug 27, 2013)

Man, I purposely left out mention of Itachi and this still happens. 

Seriously, this is Juubito vs the Mirror guys. Leave Itachi out of it.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 27, 2013)

Komnenos said:


> Only within Itachi's genjutsu.



This.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yata Mirror is shattered. Nothing suggests at all it can survive it.



Other than the fact that it blocks all attacks, nothing at all.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Much like how Rinnegan users can fodderise Yata's mirror (due to it being a chakra construct), Juubito's Yin-Yang justu would fodderise it too given it nullifies normal Ninjutsu.



It is not a chakra construct nor is it ninjutsu. It is an actual weapon.



Dark Red Z said:


> 10M Tobi already laughed at the Hokage barrier and made one of his own to boot.



Since when can such a weak barrier be compared to Yata Mirror?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 27, 2013)

VolatileSoul said:


> It is not a chakra construct nor is it ninjutsu. It is an actual weapon.



It is a weapon like how Kagutsuchi is a weapon. Both have one thing in common: they are completely composed of chakra i.e. they're Ninjutsu.


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 27, 2013)

tobi ability erases all ninjutsu he would simply erase the mirror from existence.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 27, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Can you show me where the bold was stated?



Databook 3, Susanoo was called a chakra construct. The same databook which describes the items as standard Susanoo items.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 27, 2013)

Nope.

People say that Totsuka no Tsurugi and Yata Mirror are Ninjutsu when they were said not to be Ninjutsu. Also give me a panel that says TnT and YnK are made of chakra. Stop comparing Ninjutsus to Yata Mirror when the latter is not even a Ninjutsu.

If Kishi had given Jiraiya or Minato the legendary sword and shield, these Itachi haters/downplayers would have no problem having their fav char being invincible. :ho


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 27, 2013)

VolatileSoul said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the fact that it blocks all attacks, nothing at all.



Hyperbole.

There are no feats of Yata Mirror tanking anything significant. A bijuu dama should be more than enough to overwhelm it. Not that it matters here. The Mirror and Totsuka are Ninjutsu and will be erased by Juubito.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 27, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Nope.
> 
> People say that Totsuka no Tsurugi and Yata Mirror are Ninjutsu when they were said not to be Ninjutsu. Also give me a panel that says TnT and YnK are made of chakra. Stop comparing Ninjutsus to Yata Mirror when the latter is not even a Ninjutsu.



Except they're only spawn with a chakra construct, followed by a databook entry calling the thing (Susanoo) that wields it a chakra construct. The same entry that says that precise Susanoo with the items appeared before.

When a chakra construct wields chakra weapons, it is logical to infer that the latter is actually a chakra construct. 



> If Kishi had given Jiraiya or Minato the legendary sword and shield, these Itachi haters/downplayers would have no problem having their fav char being invincible. :ho



If Kishi gave Jiraiya or Minato an _actual_ shield or sword, of course no-one would call them chakra constructs. However if they summoned a chakra construct to use said items, then obviously there are chakra constructs.

When ad-hominem qualifies as a defence against Yata/Totsuka being chakra items, it does say a lot about the strength of said stance.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 27, 2013)

Then how would've Orochimaru wielded them if he had found them? He was looking for Totsuka and he doesn't have a Susano'o.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 27, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Then how would've Orochimaru wielded them if he had found them? He was looking for Totsuka and he doesn't have a Susano'o.



Ever consider that Orochimaru never found them because they were always with the Mangekyou Sharingan's Susanoo, the complete form*? 

*That only Itachi's shown in battle longer than anyone else.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 27, 2013)

I think those Items are overrated. ~.~


----------



## Kai (Aug 27, 2013)

With an ugly enough appearance, yes.

With sheer power, nope.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 27, 2013)

Ƶero said:


> Hyperbole.
> 
> There are no feats of Yata Mirror tanking anything significant. A bijuu dama should be more than enough to overwhelm it. Not that it matters here. The Mirror and Totsuka are Ninjutsu and will be erased by Juubito.



Hyperbole or fact? This is fiction. If the author says something, then I will believe it until something happens that disproves it or there is a shred of doubt placed in the actual story itself. If he says it can block all attacks, then I will believe until an attack shows up that it cannot block. Whats more, even it is hyperbole, I cannot decide what it can and cannot block. And they are not ninjutsu anymore than an ordinary sword and shield are ninjutsu.


----------



## Rain (Aug 27, 2013)

Yata Mirror's potential is infinite as is the case with Totsuka No Tsurugi.

You can say Zetsu used hyperbole, but every other piece of information from databooks confirms that the weapons are invincible.


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 27, 2013)

It's not senjutsu. Obito can erase anything that's not senjutsu.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 27, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> It's not senjutsu. Obito can erase anything that's not senjutsu.



QFT

Unless a user of the complete Susanoo (the variant with the items) suddenly obtains, and enters, Sage Mode *and then* use Susanoo.... It will be erased like all other things that aren't Senjutsu.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 27, 2013)

Anything that is not senjutsu will be negated or erased by obito's yin-yang weapons no matter the durability they have. By feats yata mirror has no chance. Even with hype yata mirror blocking all attacks seems to apply for "normal" things and obito already said logic does not apply to his vast might.

Edo tensei's were also thought to be immortal and never stop regenerating from damage but..you all saw what happened. So just like edo tensei's immortality means shit in front of obito's weapons the yata mirror being a construct of this world will fall to obito's world logic ascending powers.


----------



## ImSerious (Aug 27, 2013)

depends, is juubito in possession of minato's kunai?


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 27, 2013)

considering Raikiri was stated to cut through anything, and Juubito has attacks that are stronger than raikiri, Juubito jumps through it.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah, inherently hyperbolic statements like 'the Yata Mirror is invincible' are just as fallacious as 'Pain can never be beaten', or 'only a Uchiha can be defeated by another', or 'Raikiri can pierce anything'. Heck, even one of those *Swordsmen* was hyped with a similar method, if I remember correctly, the words were something like,_ 'it can break through any defense'_. Couple that with the Yata Mirror's hype, and what do you get? 

It's a no-limits fallacy, as in, it's illogical to assume something beyond its limits than what it's shown.
As such, Yata Mirror has, like, zero durability feats. We could give it Kirin at best, and it wouldn't be *nearly *enough to compensate for the insane level of strength, let alone techniques that Obito in his Jinchuriki form, has.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 27, 2013)

yata's mirror reflects everything, so if obito hits it with his "erase from existence technique" then it'll reflect back and he'll just end up erasing himself forever


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Aug 28, 2013)

BroKage said:


> No, but he can get in the bottle.


lmaooooooo this was too funny but seriously jubbi aint breaking the yata mirror


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Aug 28, 2013)

I was under the impression Yata Mirror already failed...against Kirin. Elseways Itachi would have been completely unharmed and not have been lying on the ground facedown, half-dead.


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 28, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> QFT
> 
> Unless a user of the complete Susanoo (the variant with the items) suddenly obtains, and enters, Sage Mode *and then* use Susanoo.... It will be erased like all other things that aren't Senjutsu.



ALright boy Dracula, read what I said.

"Its(it is) not senjutsu, Obito erases everything that isn't senjutsu" Meaning that because the mirror is not made with senjutsu(which I support your claim and argue it differently) then it will be destroyed.


Alright people heres the Ichliebe to prove YM and Totsuka is infact a chakra construct.


If I have a rock, I can not get a diamond out of it, I can only get a smaller rock or a piece of the rock.



Susanoo is a chakra construct that comes from the MS while using the users chakra for fuel, and MS as the medium. No unless Itachi carries those weapons in an alternate dimension like Kamui or a Summoning contract then they would logically come from Susanoo.

Itachi-chakra-MS-Susanoo-Totsuka YM.

 Tastymuffin is correct.

We can't go by statements we have to go by what we are shown in accordance to statements made or else we have no limit fallacies and YM will lose because its has been broken by Kirin.


----------



## johnsuwey (Aug 28, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sasuke can't handle that kind of power, only Itachi can.
> 
> Seriously though, nothing suggests Juubito can currently.



Ohh please, it was exaggerated hype BS.
It is called context people, CONTEXT!


----------



## Bansai (Aug 28, 2013)

No one ever managed to destroy the Yata Mirror... at least no one we actually saw fighting Itachi. It's impossible to tell, but having a completely undestroyable shield? F... no. I'm pretty sure a Bijū bomb could destroy it.


----------



## SSMG (Aug 28, 2013)

Hmmmm this got me thinking ...since the sage's jutsu's are able to bypass juubito's defensive orbs... would a item of the sage uyased for defense be able to block the same orbs if used for offense? its possible.


----------



## Maunten (Aug 28, 2013)

Onmyoudon negates all ninjutsu,  Yata mirror functions on element manipulation right? ?


----------



## Mithos (Aug 28, 2013)

Yata Mirror doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 28, 2013)

Yata Mirror is a pure example of NLF

Weaker characters than Jubito can break it.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 28, 2013)

Just like Amaterasu is as hot as the sun, right guys? Hyperboles do exist inside Naruverse. Only hype and and until that hype is put into test, it's pretty much featless. The best thing it has tanked is Sasuke's Kirin which its level of power is inferior to everything Itachi have. Konan also said Pain was unbeatable and look what happened.  Hype isn't everything, otherwise, if you guys love to rely on that hype, I guess Hiruzen is the strongest Hokage.


----------



## P3IN (Aug 28, 2013)

Yata mirror is broken, and the ability to deflect any attack is an obvious hyperbole lol.....I'd be surprised if it can counter a TBBfro Juubi  

But then again this is itachi


----------



## Rain (Aug 29, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Just like Amaterasu is as hot as the sun, right guys? Hyperboles do exist inside Naruverse. Only hype and and until that hype is put into test, it's pretty much featless. The best thing it has tanked is Sasuke's Kirin which its level of power is inferior to everything Itachi have. Konan also said Pain was unbeatable and look what happened.  Hype isn't everything, otherwise, if you guys love to rely on that hype, I guess Hiruzen is the strongest Hokage.




Even if it's a hyperbole on Zetsu's part, the databook confirms exactly what he said. 

Kishi wouldn't repeat the same thing 2 times if its just a hyperbole.


----------



## Maunten (Aug 29, 2013)

Rain said:


> Even if it's a hyperbole on Zetsu's part, the databook confirms exactly what he said.
> 
> Kishi wouldn't repeat the same thing 2 times if its just a hyperbole.



Does the data book not speak of its chakra manipulation.


----------



## SSMG (Aug 29, 2013)

Senjitsu techniques still require chakra manipulating and they still hirt juubito due to them being the sages methods.

now is it so farfetched that the sages defenses can't block that?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Aug 29, 2013)

Are the people in this thread being serious? 

Juubito smashes through with ease.


----------



## Vice (Aug 29, 2013)

The wank here is ridiculous. Juubito effortlessly shatters it then shoves Itachi's head up his own ass.


----------



## SSMG (Aug 29, 2013)

Why is it ridiculous that one technique the sage used counters juubitos dust+ but another technique. used by the sage for defense doesn't? 

I'm not talking itachi here. solely the mirror.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 29, 2013)

I think Yata would be shattered given what Juubito uses is not conventional ninjutsu.

If Kishimoto was writing the fight however...


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 2, 2013)

So6P never showed Susanoo, nor did it ever say that he had totuska andYM


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Sep 2, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> So6P never showed Susanoo, nor did it ever say that he had totuska andYM



... I don't follow.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 2, 2013)

SSMG's post made me think that he believe the Sage of 6 paths had YM.

I see no one has countered my claim that YM is infact a chakra construct that is formed through Itachi's chakra thus would be obliterated.

Also YM has been busted by Kirin, unless you believe skeletal Susanoo was enough to block that attack which is ridiculous.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 2, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> SSMG's post made me think that he believe the Sage of 6 paths had YM.
> 
> I see no one has countered my claim that YM is infact a chakra construct that is formed through Itachi's chakra thus would be obliterated.
> 
> Also YM has been busted by Kirin, unless you believe skeletal Susanoo was enough to block that attack which is ridiculous.



Itachi didn't use Yata Mirror until when he actually used it, and it was noted by Zetsu.

Itachi tanked Kirin with version 2(big skeletal version).


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Sep 2, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> It is a weapon like how Kagutsuchi is a weapon. Both have one thing in common: they are completely composed of chakra i.e. they're Ninjutsu.





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Databook 3, Susanoo was called a chakra construct. The same databook which describes the items as standard Susanoo items.



Susanoo is made of chakra, the items however.....



> NINJUTSU; KEKKEI GENKAI: Susanoo (Mysterious, All-Encompassing Assistance Ability*)
> User: Uchiha Itachi
> Offensive; Defensive; Close, Medium, Long ranges; Rank: none
> 
> ...


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 2, 2013)

Grimmjow that the dumbest thing ever.

There is no way skeletal Susanoo could tank Kirin and its ridiculous to believe so.

I also see that you couldn't discredit me claiming that YM is infact made of Itachi's chakra, or atleast the chakra of the person using Susanoo. Unless you somehow prove that Susanoo uses nature chakra which has never been shown,  or Itachi carrying around the weapons such as Kinkaku and Ginkaku did their own, of which still would not give it anykind of defense against omyouton.

@Mangeykou Byakugan- So where do the items come from? Susanoo. Where does Susanoo come from? Uchiha's. How do Uchiha's manifest Susanoo? Chakra. And according to that all Susanoo's have Totsuka and YM which we know for isn't a fact, so your claims are discredited due to every Susanoo having different weapons other than a sword of some sort.

Itach- Sword and shield
Sasuke- Sword and crossbow
Madara- Swords

Either way we know Omyouton(bad spelling I know) can obliterate anything it touches made of chakra, or that is physical. Only senjutsu can offer any kind of defense to it and Itachi doesn't have senjutsu access, and YM isn't formed using senjutsu. If anything of what you all propose its a solid object, of which omyouton would obliterate.


Omyouton=Senjutsu>Chakra>physical substance.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 3, 2013)

Maunten said:


> Onmyoudon negates all ninjutsu,  Yata mirror functions on element manipulation right? ?



It is imbued with with Nature Transformations but is not a ninjutsu. It is an actual mirror. Just like how the bashosen has 5 natures but is not a ninjutsu.



Matto-sama said:


> Yata Mirror doesn't stand a chance.



Based on what?



Sabl?s said:


> Yata Mirror is a pure example of NLF
> 
> Weaker characters than Jubito can break it.



Again, based on what? And who are you to decide who can and cannot break it? As far as I'm concerned, only Kishimoto can do that. Susano'o by itself can tank Bijuudama, and Yata is much more powerful than it. So only something much more powerful than a bijuudama can break through, and I don't see weaker characters than Juubito having that kind of power. Hell I doubt even Hashi can.



Jagger said:


> Just like Amaterasu is as hot as the sun, right guys? Hyperboles do exist inside Naruverse. Only hype and and until that hype is put into test, it's pretty much featless. The best thing it has tanked is Sasuke's Kirin which its level of power is inferior to everything Itachi have. Konan also said Pain was unbeatable and look what happened.  Hype isn't everything, otherwise, if you guys love to rely on that hype, I guess Hiruzen is the strongest Hokage.



There is hyperbole, and then there is fact. The question in the OP isn't if it can block all attacks, just Juubito's, and I don't think he constitutes everything. We were given the mechanics of the mirror. I don't see what it needs feats. We know it negates anything that uses nature transformation. YinYang release is just that. A case can be made for a Bijuudama, but there is no reason to believe overwhelming physical force can break something that isn't even physical.



The Dreaded Alias said:


> Are the people in this thread being serious?
> 
> Juubito smashes through with ease.



I bet if it was in Minato's possession you would be saying otherwise.



Vice said:


> The wank here is ridiculous. Juubito effortlessly shatters it then shoves Itachi's head up his own ass.



Shatters? Sure, if it were physical. But it isn't. What makes you think brute force can break it or even that Obito possesses that kind of brute force?



IchLiebe said:


> Grimmjow that the dumbest thing ever.
> 
> There is no way skeletal Susanoo could tank Kirin and its ridiculous to believe so.
> 
> ...



Yata is not physical, and is not a chakra construct. You are letting your hate for Itachi blind you. It is a spiritual weapon, so unless Obito can destroy souls, he is out of luck. YinYang release is the last thing that would work on Yata. It is a Nature Transformation, and those have been stated to not work on Yata ages ago.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 3, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Grimmjow that the dumbest thing ever.
> 
> There is no way skeletal Susanoo could tank Kirin and its ridiculous to believe so.



Why brah ?


----------



## Monna (Sep 3, 2013)

The no-limits fallacy runs rampant in this battledome, and this thread is a perfect example.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 3, 2013)

Actually not, if we go by charateristics of each variable in play(here its Jyuubito and YM).

And going by that Jyuubito smashes it.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Sep 3, 2013)

yata mirror tanks it said it could block against anything so jubbito isnt any different


----------

